# [Abstimmung] GFX-Battle: Gute Laune



## Lillyan (11. April 2009)

Hallo und Willkommen zur Absimmung des
GFX-Battle,
diesmal unter dem Thema
*Gute Laune*.

Diesmal wurden Signaturen gesucht, die den letzten Rest der Winterdepression vertreiben und gute Laune vermitteln. Hier sind eure Beiträge:

1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



5



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​

Ihr habt nun 24 Stunden Zeit abzustimmen, in dieser Zeit verliert bitte kein Wort im Forum über die Abstimmung. Wenn der Gewinner fest steht und die Umfrage geschlossen ist bekommt ihr noch einmal 24 Stunden Zeit um euch hier ausgiebig über die Signaturen zu unterhalten und eure Kritik und euer Lob loszuwerden.

Und nun viel Spaß und viel Erfolg den Teilnehmern.


----------



## Squarg (11. April 2009)

--- Noch schnell selber zensieren ---


----------



## Lillyan (11. April 2009)

> Ihr habt nun 24 Stunden Zeit abzustimmen, in dieser Zeit verliert bitte kein Wort im Forum über die Abstimmung. Wenn der Gewinner fest steht und die Umfrage geschlossen ist bekommt ihr noch einmal 24 Stunden Zeit um euch hier ausgiebig über die Signaturen zu unterhalten und eure Kritik und euer Lob loszuwerden.



!


----------



## Pente (12. April 2009)

So es ist 12:00 Uhr und da Lillyan leider verhindert ist habe ich die Ehre euch den Gewinner des GFX-Battles zu verkünden: Signatur 3 von *Kangrim*

Kangrim darf somit das nächste Battle ausrichten und ihr habt ab sofort die Möglichkeit hier über die geposteten Signatur-Beiträge zu diskutieren. Viel Spass dabei und schönen Oster-Sonntag euch allen.


----------



## Kangrim (12. April 2009)

Danke Leute, es freut mich, das euch meine Signatur gefällt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2009)

Verdient gewonnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auch wenn ich die erste gewählt habe wegen dem Spruch *gg*


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Tittenbonus!!! (Sry, konnts mir nicht verkneifen^^)


----------



## Night falls (12. April 2009)

Joa, hab die 3tte wegen Tittenbonus gewählt und war mäßig überrascht, als sie schon weit in Führung lag...


----------



## Kangrim (12. April 2009)

Ey das war das flachbrüstigste motiv was ich finden konnte, ohne das es unter pädo landet^^


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

wo issen da tittenbonus, habs gewählt weil sie mir sympatisch war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


erst hab ich die tanzende nr 2 gewählt aber dann vorm abschicken noch das kreuzchen zu 3 geändert weil mir 2 iwie zu simpel war^^


----------



## Redryujin (12. April 2009)

also mir gefällt an Bild 3 der Hintergrund am besten, deshalb wars bei mir die Nummer 1. Und nein es war kein Tittenbonus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## skyline930 (12. April 2009)

Kangrim, sehr geil geworden (Nein, nicht wegen dem Tittenbonus ~.~)
Gz zum Sieg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (12. April 2009)

Ich mochte die Nummer 4 gerne, weil mir die Rot und Orangetöne so gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (12. April 2009)

Also meine Wahl war die 2. Allerdings nicht aus objektiven Gesichtspunkten sondern rein wegen dem GIR-Bonus.

Aber Kangrim hat hier verdient gewonnen.


----------



## Dracun (12. April 2009)

kangrim endlich mal eine sig die deiner gerecht wird absolut nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab leider net ander abstimmung mitgevotet da i net daheim war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber deine wäre auch mine wahl gewesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jokkerino (12. April 2009)

sorry, aber ich finde keine der signaturen gut, nicht einmal mittelmäßig, darum verzichte ich auf eine abgabe meiner Stimme.
Mir fehlen bei der Abstimmung irgendwie einfach die guten leute..


----------



## Kangrim (12. April 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> sorry, aber ich finde keine der signaturen gut, nicht einmal mittelmäßig, darum verzichte ich auf eine abgabe meiner Stimme.
> Mir fehlen bei der Abstimmung irgendwie einfach die guten leute..



Und genau durch sone Kommentare werden es auch immer weniger. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



An den rest: Danke aber ich muss mich noch ein bisschen verbessern um auch die stark Kritiker hier zu überzeugen.^^


----------



## Celdaro (13. April 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> sorry, aber ich finde keine der signaturen gut, nicht einmal mittelmäßig, darum verzichte ich auf eine abgabe meiner Stimme.
> Mir fehlen bei der Abstimmung irgendwie einfach die guten leute..



genau solche leute hasse ich >.<
Leute die auf andere herabsehen udn meinen sie seien was besseres...ich denke ma als du dein erstes bild gemacht hast wars kein meisterwerk, und jeder hat nen anderen geschmack, ich persönlich mag dein bild nich was du im designthread gepostet hast...mach cih dich deswegen "fertig"? Nein

signatur 2 und 3 gefallen mir gut^^


----------



## Grüne Brille (13. April 2009)

ich habe mich für die nummer 2 entschieden, sie gefällt mir einfach besser als die anderen, auch wenn ich sagen muss, dass nr 1 und 3 mMn das thema fast besser getroffen haben, von wegen winterdepression vertreiben :>


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> sorry, aber ich finde keine der signaturen gut, nicht einmal mittelmäßig, darum verzichte ich auf eine abgabe meiner Stimme.
> Mir fehlen bei der Abstimmung irgendwie einfach die guten leute..



Du bist ja ach so gut das jeder andere bei dir gleich sooo schlecht wird .. ahja ..n1 try next ..

@Kangrim mit dir muss ich ma ernstes wörtchen reden wie kannst du von einer pingu sig die mehr mehr oder weniger nid so doll gefallen hat auf sowas umsteigen.
finds echt geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*sag mir wo du den bg her hast*
finde passt auch zum sommer jemand der mit dich nach draussen zwingt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (13. April 2009)

Ich hab mich für 3 entschieden... 
kA warum aber spricht mich am ehesten an wenn ich an "gute Laune" denke...


----------



## Tabuno (13. April 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> ich habe mich für die nummer 2 entschieden, sie gefällt mir einfach besser als die anderen, auch wenn ich sagen muss, dass nr 1 und 3 mMn das thema fast besser getroffen haben, von wegen winterdepression vertreiben :>


/sign 
Trotzdem finde ich das Sig 2 das Thema am besten getroffen hat.


----------



## Razyl (13. April 2009)

Jokkerino schrieb:


> sorry, aber ich finde keine der signaturen gut, nicht einmal mittelmäßig, darum verzichte ich auf eine abgabe meiner Stimme.
> Mir fehlen bei der Abstimmung irgendwie einfach die guten leute..


Arrogant ftw? 

@ Topic:
 ich hab die nr. 2 genommen weil die hat mir irgendwie gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (13. April 2009)

Also  ich hab auch die 3 gewählt gehabt ..hatte mir am besten gefallen.

Wobei ich auch noch die Gir Signatur im Blick hatte ...aber diese war mir dann etwas zu blass und hatte zu wenig mit dem Thema zu tun aber trozdem echt cool.


----------

